# Foal castration - rough cost?



## zoeshiloh (22 July 2009)

I've never had a foal done before, but the lady buying my colt has asked for him to be castrated before she collects him. Having never gone through the process before, I was wondering;

1) what sort of cost is involved?
2) is it better to take them to the vets or do them at home?
3) how long do they take to heal?
4) how long after the op should we wait before he goes off to new home?
5) how long after weaning should we wait before op is done?


----------



## Faithkat (22 July 2009)

It's all very well for the "lady buying my colt has asked for him to be castrated before she collects him. "  but he may not have any or big enough balls at the time.  I had one castrated in March when he was 11 months and his were only just big enough to get hold of then.  Assuming your chap is in the right condition at the right time, I can't see any reason why the vet wouldn't do it at home.  Assuming no infection, they usually heal in a couple of weeks.  I've found that they tend to drop condition a little immediately afterwards but pick up again quite quickly.  Cost is how long is a piece of string - check with your vet.


----------



## zoeshiloh (22 July 2009)

Sorry, probably didn't word post right - she has said it would be easier if he were castrated before she collects him, but if they haven't dropped, aren't big enough or whatever, she is happy to sort it out later. As my mares are prone to producing fillies, and the one colt I've had before, I kept entire, I have no idea as to the costs or procedures involved in getting a foal castrated. I have watched older colts being castrated, but never a foal. 

If it is better for the foal to go to the vets, less chance of infection or whatever, I would rather do that, as the vets is only about fifteen minutes down the road. It might be less stress for him to stay at home though - I wondered what other people experiences/thoughts were


----------



## yethersgill (22 July 2009)

have had two yearlings done this year, one at the vets as an emergency and he did get an infection 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and one at home who was fine. Cost was ~£160 each 

Second colt only got "ball" number two after he was 13 months though.......


----------



## Faithkat (22 July 2009)

I've had two done at home "in the field" - one got an infection, one didn't.  I also had one that had to taken to the vet as he only had one  . . . .  if you get my drift!  GA job . . .  he nearly killed himself reacting against the initial sedation so they also stitched up his legs while he was under the GA!!!!  Assuming no anatomical problems, I'd have him done at home.  If the wound does get infected it will afterwards anyway and the vets won't keep him in even if you take him there for the procedure.  The one I had gelded under GA came home as soon as he came round and could walk.


----------



## Toast (22 July 2009)

Harvey was done at nine months as his balls took their time to drop.
It cost me roughly £200
He was done at home in our menage and he was absolutely fine, no infection
It stopped dripping a couple of days after, though id say it took about 3 or 4 weeks before it was completely healed.
Im not sure how long you should wait til you send him off to his new home, though in regards to how long after weaning.. depends when his balls drop!! sometimes if their balls drop before weaning it can minimise the stress for them to have it done before theyre weaned, while theyve got mum for comfort. Then once he's all healed and back to normal to wean. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




x


----------



## the watcher (22 July 2009)

I had my little one done at 9 months - at the yard, fully unconscious in the stable. he was fully recovered after about a week. He had been in a routine of being seperated from mum at night for about 3 months so I carried on with that but he was out with her by day for another 6 weeks as it was made very clear to me that gelding and full weaning could be too much to cope with together.

As a consequence it had little impact on his behaviour or condition - allow about 60 days for hormones to clear completely so timing wise you would need to be gelding about 2 months before he goes.

As a side observation, i would be wary of doing this. If you geld and there are complications you get the bills, potentially lose the sale, etc, etc. or if she hasn't paid cash up front and started insurance she could just change her mind once you have done the deed. Make sure you cover your position.


----------



## sugarlump121 (23 July 2009)

My boy was done at 14months, 2 vets came out and sedated him heavily so he lay down, a friend held a leg up (I couldnt watch!) and the vets did the deed, it took about 10 mins and soon after they finished he was up and wobbling around.

His sheath went huge after- about the size of a melon, I think it was infected but the vets refused to come out saying it was normal... Within afew days though it was fine.

Im in Staffs and it cost about £180


----------



## murrison (24 July 2009)

I agree with Mother hen.
I would prefer ( if he was one of mine) to be sold as a colt.
Let the new owner take on the risks of infection and all the problems that might, but hopefully wont, crop up.
They usually loose a bit of condition, even if operation goes as planned with no complications.
Allow £200 for planned gelding and it could spiral from there if any complications.
Get your vet to have a good feel. They will soon tell you if he is ready to be done or not.


----------



## the watcher (24 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

His sheath went huge after- about the size of a melon, I think it was infected but the vets refused to come out saying it was normal... Within afew days though it was fine.


[/ QUOTE ]

That level of swelling is normal, looks scary doesn't it!


----------



## JanetGeorge (24 July 2009)

I try to do two at a time - so they have company from someone else who is feeling sore and not up to charging around.  We do them on a clean field, under GA, the odd one sells up a bit much - but cold hosing and 'bouncing' the swelling a little with your hand while hosing brings it down very quickly.  Usually works out at under £140 per colt, unless they need extra dope.

If I can, I do them on the mares at 5 months - not always possible though.


----------



## Maggie2 (24 July 2009)

Always done ours at home, standing, but our vets have an excellent reputation for castration.  They do drip and swell a little, but at home as soon as they are woken up they can wander straight out again with the mare to reduce swelling and are in environment that their immune systems are accustomed to.

Never had one get infected either, so my experience is very good.

I think they need to quite well healed before weaning as throwing themselves about could damage the new scar tissue.  I'd also get it in writing that she is 100% responsible for all costs and associated risks in connection with it.


----------



## levantosh (25 July 2009)

My colt is 3 weeks today and has a big set of chukkies already, my vet said that he has gelded yearlings with smaller ones than him!!! (the vet came to check him at days old) as for cost don't quite know! are you paying for him to be gelded or have you sold him already, when I sell my sell my colts I don't get them gelded untill the full price is paid for him, then its the new owners choice to get him done.


----------

